# Pink eye



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi!!  
Does anyone know if hedgehogs can get pink eye? I just woke up with it and I dont want my Hedgie to get it! (I'm a kindergarten and First grade teacher! Lots of germies!)


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

I've never heard of hedgehpgs catching illnesses that humans have. When I have had a cold or flu me and my boy still cuddle lots but he never got sick from me. Maybe someone more experienced will come along and give you some more advice. 

Good luck!


----------



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks! I have been washing my hands frequently! My hedgehog is not a classroom hedgie so as long as I keep up with good cleanliness she should be ok I am sure!


----------



## KatelynAlysa (Nov 25, 2011)

I feel your pain! I'm a swim instructor and gymnastics coach so I am definitely used to being surrounded by germs, sickness and contagion! I'm currently battling some sort of flu/head and chest cold. Feel better soon!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Animals can get pink eye, but not from us. The virus that causes it for us is human-specific. I looked into this when my dog had pink eye a few years ago. :]


----------



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

Good to know! Thanks everyone!


----------

